# Cutting Plywood Lengthwise or Widthwise



## mshaf23783 (Mar 23, 2007)

If you have to cut a project piece less then 48 inches in length from a full sheet of plywood, should the piece be layed out lengthwise or widthwise? Also, is there any general consensus as to how a cut diagram is to be layed out when pieces are 48 inches or less in length?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

In my opinion you would want to take advantage of the exterior grain, afterall it's still wood and you would want some conformity in the grain or at least I try to on plywood products, especially if it is a nice plywood or a hardwood veneered plywood. Get the grain running the right direction for your project is what I would do. As far as cutting it doesn't make much difference since the plys are stacked and alternated. 

Corey


----------

